# Verizon DSL With Westell 6100 Modem + Netgear WGT624v3 Router = No Worky



## danandyu (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello, my name is Dan and I suck at networking.

I used the Netgear install software to set up my network but that doesn't work. I am new to setting up a network and I need help. I can access the net with the modem just fine but not when I connect the router using its installation software/procedure. I have browsed around a little and here is my IPCONFIG/ALL

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : dan-bkcezyn2c00
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-78-87-C9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 06, 2008 1:43:42
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 07, 2008 1:43:42 A
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethe
rnet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-54-10-4A-8D


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The problem here is your "modem" is really a modem/router. It uses 192.168.1.1 as it's base address, the same as the Linksys. This won't work with the Linksys.

You can do a couple of things here. 


Configure the Westell 6100 in bridge mode to turn it into a plain modem.

Change the base address of the Linksys to 192.168.2.1 so it'll work with the 6100. This will work, but if you need to do any port forwarding for games or other applications, it'll be problematic, since you have two routers and two NAT layers.

Configure the Linksys as a wireless access point and eliminate it's NAT layer using the following instructions.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------

